# Duck Opener - Show us your PICS!!!



## wolvz11 (Mar 10, 2011)

Let's see some pics of your success/failures on opening day!!!


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

Somehow I was able to convince my wife to let me go out this morning with my other dog with strict instructions to not let her out until we are all setup. see thread viewtopic.php?f=4&t=93896

This is the bounty of our opener. Third day of hunting this field. With the new geese that we have seen in town plus this being the only picked silage corn field in our area with alfalfa/grass next to it they have been in this field pretty good.

The fog was thick this am and that really helped with keeping us concealed. The first flock showed up at 710 and we were done by 800. Great start to the regular season here. Hope everyone was as fortunate as us.

http://i598.photobucket.com/albums/tt64 ... C05425.jpg


----------



## Honker_Slayer (Sep 27, 2011)

Great start to the season 36 ducks 15 honkers


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)




----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

My 16-month-old GWP's first limit of ducks.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Remy and a Nodak drake woody.
http://i219.photobucket.com/albums/cc203/Duckslayer100/IMG_0826-1.jpg


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

Nice looking Fuzz face. I love me some UGLYDOG. Congrats...


----------



## wolvz11 (Mar 10, 2011)

The success continues. Excellent weekend for hunting! Overcast & wet weather made for awesome duck hunting :beer:


----------



## tilley (Jul 28, 2011)

Take the face paint off before pics. Looks pretty silly.


----------



## mntwinsfan (Oct 8, 2010)

Speaking of silly... Your post is pretty silly.


----------

